# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Возвращение блудных СПАСИБОК!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья- форумчане!
Наш тех. админ, Николай, сделал нам большой рождественский подарок, СПАСИБКИ! 
Теперь форум стал еще теплее и роднее. Не правда ли?  :Grin:  :Tender:

----------

GlazOlga (14.12.2015), ludmila_zub (11.12.2015), Ludochka-69 (13.12.2015), MarinaMi (12.12.2015), mishel61 (12.12.2015), moros (10.12.2015), Natali_T (10.12.2015), natascha-sam (12.12.2015), Neffy (16.12.2015), nezabudka-8s (10.12.2015), TIMOHA69 (19.12.2015), Валькирия Маруся (11.12.2015), Галиночка -Я (10.12.2015), Ганина Галина (11.12.2015), Курица (10.12.2015), Леди N (26.12.2015), Львовна (11.12.2015), Марина Дудник (13.12.2015), Марина Миг (11.12.2015), Масяня (10.12.2015), Мурчик (11.12.2015), Наташкин (11.12.2015), Ольга Штерн (11.12.2015), Паганини (11.12.2015), Северяночка (14.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015), Ульбинка (14.12.2015), Яшевна (11.12.2015)

----------


## moros

Спасибо огромное Николаю за такой нужный подарок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Pivo:  Поблагодарить в репутации не всегда удавалось, если пару раз написал в репутацию - больше не было возможности, приходилось писать в личку (а это не всегда удобно). А так нажал на кнопочку и человеку приятно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Grin:  СПАСИБООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
И всех всех всех с наступающими праздниками!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :011:

----------

Mazaykina (10.12.2015), nezabudka-8s (11.12.2015), Галиночка -Я (10.12.2015), Львовна (11.12.2015), Марина Дудник (13.12.2015), Марина Миг (11.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## Травка

> Теперь форум стал еще теплее и роднее. Не правда ли?


Истинная правда! Уж подарок - так подарок!



> нажал на кнопочку и человеку приятно!


Самое главное - самой приятно, когда можешь поблагодарить!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Марина! Спасибо за спасибки!!!



> Наш тех. админ, Николай


Николай!!! И тебе ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Согласная с Геной moros на все 100!!!

----------

Львовна (18.12.2015), Марина Дудник (13.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ура!!! Большое спасибо Марине Админовне и Николаю за "спасибки"!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Марина Дудник (13.12.2015)

----------


## Марина Миг

Марина, Николай, спасибо за спасибки!!!  :Yahoo:  их не хватало! Полностью согласна с Геной!!!

Один вопрос... а они будут большой портянкой под каждым сообщнием?  :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Возвращение блудных СПАСИБОК!


Ура!!! Ровно 3 года блуждали наши спасибки и наконец-то вернулись! Да ещё и в новом обличье! Супер!!! Мне очень нра! :Yahoo:  
Спасибо огромное, Мариночка и Николай! :Tender: 




> Теперь форум стал еще теплее и роднее. Не правда ли?


Конечно! Как приятно быть благодарными и дарить людям свои "спасибочки"! :Oj:  Считаю, что эта функция несомненно сближает наших форумчан.




> Один вопрос... а они будут большой портянкой под каждым сообщнием?


Мариша, под КАЖДЫМ сообщением не будут, только под очень хорошими и полезными. :Grin: 

На мой взгляд, именно в этом ценность данного скрипта, что можно увидеть, кому понравилось или пригодилось твоё сообщение. Это намного лучше, чем пользователи занимают в рабочих темах отдельный пост, в котором пишут просто "Спасибо", "Пригодится", "Дякую" и т.п. Иногда на одно информативное сообщение следом идут десятки постов с краткими благодарностями, без аргументированных отзывов. И удалять такие посты жалко, и тема захламляется... А данная функция в этом плане очень выручает! :Yes4: 

Ну и тому, кому очень некогда читать на форуме каждый пост, зайдя в тему, по размеру "простыни со спасибками" под сообщением сразу видит, что там выставлено что-то заслуживающее особого внимания. :Derisive:

----------

avdeev2000 (12.12.2015), MarinaMi (12.12.2015), mishel61 (12.12.2015), Neffy (16.12.2015), sa-sha76 (28.04.2016), Львовна (18.12.2015), Марина Дудник (13.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## annuschka

Благодарю за эту замечательную функцию наших ГУРУ!  :Tender:  Раньше часто ее не хватало...

----------

